# The Foals Of 2012



## Little Wolf Ranch

Well it seems that now fall is once more kicking in and winter is right around the corner - holidays and family fun is on it's way and it's time to start thinking ahead to springtime.....we all know that means foals will be hitting the ground! It seems like as soon as all the current years foals are born - we start dreaming of what's in store for next years foal crop!

There's been many farms to reduce in numbers, like myself, and some have grown even larger. So with 2012 just around the corner, who all is expecting at your farm?

I have reducd my mare numbers down to just two - this mainly being because I changed directions in my breeding program and have gotten much more specific in what I want to produce, and I can't wait for 2014 to roll around so I can get to see what my new overo stallion Love will produce!

PIC #1:

This is my current main herd stallion, Sampson, who will be replaced in 2013 by Love - I may end up having him gelded and make him my permenant show/driving lesson horse for children. He produces nice foals with a lovely head and neck but color wise he just isn't throwing the patterns I like. He is bred to both girls below for 2012 and I hope that those foals continue to get his lovely body style.

PIC #2:

This is Missy.....Please excuse her being dirty - she loves to stay dust covered LOL. She's my favorite mare for her personality - always wants to be in your back pocket and her foals have that same personality. I just love love love her one blue eye and her pinto pattern. Both of her foals have been beautiful deep sorrel pintos with a lot of rich color, I'm not one for sorrels but so long as they have that deep color - I'll be happy!

PIC #3:

This is Allula, my pretty girl who knows she's got it going on with action as well, I'm just not good at capturing it on camera! She has a large black patch on her flank on the left side and she's nicely marked as well along with being very balanced. She's definately the first one you notice in the pasture.

Both girls were bred to Sampson - Missy was hand bred August 22 through 24 and Allula was pasture bred as she gets more aggressive with him when we hand breed, she's possessive over "her humans" and doesn't like Sampson around me. Hopefully both girls are bred and we haven't seen them come into heat - so fingers crossed!

Who do you have bred and expecting at your farm for 2012?


----------



## Jill

We decided not to breed any of our mares for 2012, but look forward to more national champion sired crosses in years to come. I was happy with our foals this season, 3 gorgeous and up-headed buckeroo bred double dilute fillies. I'm just looking forward to enjoying them as keepers and have some recipes on the burner for the next few years.... looking forward to trying new crosses for both our senior stallions, and to adding our new young but accomplished man into the mix




I'm very excited to be able to use some homebred mares in our program going in the near future





of course, I look forward to seeing my favorite farms' and forum members' results next spring. Some of them are sure to knock it out of the park


----------



## Field-of-Dreams

We only deliberately bred three, but I did see two of those flirting, so they may not be bred. Had an "oops" when someone (NOT ME!) left a gate open, and Lotto got out with four mares



and my mare has NOT cycled back in. The others did. So, looks like only two for next year.


----------



## Tremor

None!

As sad as it is, we sold our sold before my mare foaled. No babies for us! Time to focus on the ones we already have!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

We bred our main boy Doc (Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome)






to the following mares:

LBFS Dancing Legs






Foal will be AMHA/AMHR and full sibling to colt below:






Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart (foal will be AMHR)






Lil Butt's Blazin Glory (foal will be AMHR) I'm most excited about this one!!






Carriage Hills Copper






Foal will be AMHA/AMHR and full sibling to 2011 colt Cooper.

I also repeated the cross of my junior stallion Royal with my palomino mare Blondie. They had a gorgeous chestnut filly this year, hoping for a palomino filly!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, we have not quite given up on breeding and are giving it one more try. Because of our horrible luck (and/or mistakes) we are superstitious and will not name names, but we do have at least 2 Rowdy-bred pinto mares confirmed in foal to SRF Buckshot for spring 2012. We are in the process of starting a 4-H club for minis, so if we do get any live foals, we aren't too concerned about selling them. We figure we can use them for 4-H projects.

We have already decided that no matter what, we will not breed in 2012. If we have another horrendous foaling season, that will be it for us. Even if we should get another foal (or more) the quality of Max, we still plan to take a year off and enjoy, show, and train the ones we have.


----------



## shadowpaints

lets see..

the mares that were covered by MOUNTIAN MEADOW D'S SUPER TRAMP - Black pinto 31.5 inches tall

Lucky Harts One For The Road - blue roan mare , 37 inches tall

Nellies Lil Casey- silver Dapple pinto mare 36 inches tall

Mini Asses Hunters Mist- Grey mare, 35.5 inches tall

Mares that were covered by SIERRA GOLDS KIWI CASH Palomino pinto, 30 inches tall

Nadeans Legacy- Black pinto mare 32 inches tall - this year these two produced a homozygous filly!!

Midget Ranches Little Angel - Bay roan mare with appy mottling! 35 inches tall

Small Delights Dark Ange- 36 inch Black mare

plus the mare we co own, she will be foaling out with us this year!

kinda excited! then of course we have goats to kid out in late march!


----------



## topnotchminis

We have one foal due next April

Balihi Foxy Lady






she is bred to Little Kings Bay Ablaze Crimson Sky. If all goes well this will be my "junior" show horse in 2013


----------



## SHANA

If all goes well I should have 12 foals in 2012. You can see photos on my website in Foals, to many mares to put photos on here. The ones that are bred are:

Oneka's Devil After Dark + Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH

Jewels Libre Por Ultimo + Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy

Jewels Libre Por Ultimo + Lucky K Here For The Party

Jewels Libre Por Ultimo + Benviews Special Dawn

Jewels Libre Por Ultimo + DKA Rowdys Nelly

CN Kiss This + Sharptails Peanut Butter

CN Kiss This + Risquefishers Winter Sky

CN Kiss This + Shadybrook Raven

CN Kiss This + Quarter Scales She Can Dance

Cross Countrys New Kid In Town + Sarabeaus Willow

Cross Countrys New Kid In Town + B.A.R.Gs Little Charmer

Almost Heavens Frostfire + Lucky Harts Shah Nell

I had 8 foals in 2011, 2 arabians and 6 minis and sold all 8. I have no arabian foals coming in 2012. My husband sold his arabian mare and I sold my arabian stallion. I only have one 13 year old arabian mare and her 2010 daughter. I decided not to breed my mare as I want to ride and show her.


----------



## walkermini

I have eighteen



mares exposed for next year, but usually have some come up open so will have to see...too many to put pictures on here, but all are on my website. I only had five foals this year, four sold and I plan to enter two of my stallions in the Ky breeders incentive fund so any foals by them next year can earn money when shown at AMHA shows.

Mares exposed to Little Kings Beetle Buckeroo (30" cremello Buckeroo son)

Kickapoos Moonlite Bay 30" blue roan Buckeroo/LTD bred

Rogers HSR Russian Kameo 31" buckskin White Russian daughter

DSF Sweet Caroline 30" bay Buck Echo bred

High Cottons Legends Sarah 31" bay LWO Boogerman grandaughter

Hickory Ridge Captains China Doll 32" bay pinto Orion bred

Mares exposed to Kickapoo Moons Full Monty (30" bay roan frame/splash LTD/Buckeroo/Top Banana bred)

Cottontails Kimberly 31" roan pinto

Daysprings Painted Hollygolightly 31" appy daughter of Stonehenge Painted Feather

MBD Mighty Mystic Dreamer 32" silver brown

NXS Caspers Tempt Me 29" black splash pinto

Lynns Champaigm Charmaine 33" champagne

Libbys Snickers Champagne of Ms 32" champagne

Mares exposed to CCMF Striking Image (31" few spot appaloosa)

SMS Daytime Girl 31" black Rowdy bred

Cottontails Peanut Brittle 33" chestnut appaloosa

Akers Sadie 31" black Orion bred

Mares exposed to our former stallion Mtn Springs Buckeroo Spotted Dandy (33" buckskin leopard)

Holloways Dejetta 31" brown appaloosa falabella blend

Pigeon River Showdown at Dawn 31" smoky black appaloosa Buckeroo/Orion/Sids Rebel bred

Double Js Farm Peach Soda 33" silver dun frame

Villas Day Dream Dancer 31" brown SG Rangers Nightrain daughter


----------



## chandab

I have three mares exposed to my 3-year old Top Cat son, his first year, so we'll see how it goes. And, two mares were pastured with my small stallion, but I don't know if he got them covered, he has a hard time reaching these really tall mares; I did try hand breeding with both mares, but don't know if we succeeded.


----------



## CMC

This is a very exciting topic. We are expecting 10 foals in 2012. see link below





Our 2012 foals


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

I bred 1 mare for 2012 foal. I sold my stallion, decided to take a break from breeding so not sure when I will have foals again after 2012.

1st photo: AV General's Blue's Reflection leopard appy, bred to CCMF Carousel Carnival buckskin leopard appaloosa (2nd photo).


----------



## midnight star stables

I also decided *not* to breed any of our mares for 2012. I have FIVE horses on my 2012 show string though, one is my first and only home bred filly.


----------



## AshleyNicole

We should have about 5 although I think that a couple are open so maybe around 3.

Cross Country Barracuda X Erica's Shezz Got Legzz--should be really nice

Flying W Farms Okie Blue Sky X SG Spot on side---about to be sold so not counting her really in the 5

Flying W Farms Okie Blue Sky X Satan's First Class Lass--should be a really nice one

Flying W Farms Okie Blue Sky X Grosshill's Little Man's Susanna---not sure she is in foal

NFC Rowdy Reigns Supreme X SG Rangers Classic Dancer---Rowdy and Roan Ranger grandget-excited about this

NFC Rowdy Reigns Supreme X Cross Country Miss Nosey--not sure she took

Pics of sires and dams are here 2012 foals


----------



## PaintNminis

There is Gonna be some Beautiful Foals Gracing the Forum Next Spring





We Exposed 4 Mares to our Stallion Allure

But Two of them I know are Open, & One We Just Recently Sold.

So maybe if we are Lucky We will have One Sired by him.

Then I have my new Mare Treasure



, Who I am pretty sure Settled

So it looks like We should be having Between 1-3 Foals next Year Maybe?

Mares Exposed to: MMMTC UNEXPECTED ICE STORM, Smokey Black Pinto

_Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire, Sorrel w/Splash (Due in May if She Took)_

_Paladins Daize of Maie, Sorrel (Sale Pending) Not Counting her in my Total_

_Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff, Buckskin Dun (Open)_

_Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue, Silver Grulla (Open)_

Mares Exposed to: ERICAS STREAKN FOR BUCKS, Buckskin Appaloosa

_Magic Mist Treasure of Bonsai, Palomino (Due April or May?) Excited to see this one!_


----------



## LindaL

I may have as many as 4 bred for 2012, but one of those would be an "oops" if she is indeed bred.



Only one has been confirmed in foal and the other 2 that I know were covered, I still need to have checked.

(From bottom to top...lol)

Pics #1 & 2)

The mare confirmed in foal is my new Modern Shetland mare Bar Z's Born To Be Wild WAH who is bred to ASPC/AMHR B & L's Diamonds Golden Image.

Pics #3 and 4)

Star Strucks Golden's First Kiss (whose sire is pic #2) is bred to B & L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie

Pics #5 and 6)

Sharrways Replicas Sequel is bred to Lynncliff Doubles Legacy

The "oops" I will not announce til I have her checked, but she looks more preggo than most of the others...(it would be her 1st foal)





Last year we had hoped to have 1 foal born on our farm, but she came up open, so hopefully we have some little babies running around this spring!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

We have 5 foals expected for next year. We originally only bred 3, but bought a bred mare and bought back a mare that we decided to breed to our 2 yr old cremello stallion. I dont know how to post pictures but our main herd stallion, bay pinto is bred to a palomino, a silver bay pinto and a sorrel pinto. Our cremello stallion is bred to a bay mare and we bought a palomino pinto mare (homo for pinto) and she is bred to a LWO+ bay pinto stallion.

I like to breed 3-4 a year, 5 is more than I wanted but we usually have no problem selling our foals, sold our black pinto filly this year the day she was born





I am trying to make some changes to get more quality horses into our breeding program and am currently looking at some Buckaroo and Double Destiny bred horses for next year.

My current horse can be seen on our website: http://windyacresminiaturehorses.webs.com/

Marsha


----------



## Becky

I currently have 2 mares in foal to Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive for 2012. Am still breeding a few others to him. This is Santa Fe's first breeding season and he's still having to figure out how to breed taller mares.



Really excited about those foals!

Redrock Magic Maker has 3 mares in foal for 2012. He always puts color and quality on his foals.


----------



## Reble

We only have 2 exposed for foaling in 2012

Kavelbel Aprils No Fool




Kavelbel Ivy Jean




Both bred to our Little Rowdy (Homozygous for Tobiano)

Being he has Rowdy in his bloodline has been tested for LWO and is Negative. (only 28" at 5 years old)


----------



## REO

None are confirmed in foal but I feel most are.






*Nort*










*Muffy*black pinto(the dam of Pooka)

*Sassy* sorrel pinto

*Ava* black pintaloosa

*Taxi* sorrel overo

*Goldie* palomino pinto

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*ROKO Lotto Splash Of Perfection~ "The Pooka"*





This is his first breedings for ME and I'm Sooo excited!!











*Toots* silver bay pinto

*Whypy* black pinto

*Polly* black pinto

*Kate* sorrel ponto

*Please come see my mares!*

*http://www.rokominis.com/website1_003.htm*


----------



## little lady

None this year, so will be enjoying everyone elses lil ones.




Looks like some awesome crosses!


----------



## markadoodle

The only mare we have bred for 2011 is a grey and white pinto mare _ERMF Falls Ridge Summer Breeze _(Born black and white) we are breeding her to our herd sire _Lot Sa Fun Wonder's Banjo Man_


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

We have 27 Foals due next year if they are all bred, most look like it but have not checked all of them. Here are the stallions we have foals by for next year, please view our foals page of our website for all the mares they covered, dont want to take over the post! Foals Page

Arions Destinys Magic Trick A/R 30" Buckskin Pinto has a possible 15 foals coming.






Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo A/R 34" Black Near Leopard has 6 possible foals.






Arions Magnium PI A/R 32" Silver Bay Pintaloosa has 1 possible foal.






Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic A/R 32" Bay Pintaloosa has 1 confirmed foal.






COH Echo Express A/R 28.5" Buckskin has 2 possible foals (1 is vet checked).






We also have two mares that we purchased in foal to JCs Diminutive and Little Kings Buckweiser.


----------



## Flyin G Farm

It looks like there will be some beautiful foals born next year! We have 3 mares confirmed in foal, and a couple more we aren't sure about.

CLC Baile Del Sol (ASPC/AMHR) and Sundance LB Easy On The Eyes of HHP (ASPC/AMHR) are both confirmed in foal to Establo Martini On The Rocks (ASPC/AMHR ~ Owned by my good friend Jessica Matheson)

Baile






Blue






Marty

Establo Martini On The Rocks

Masters Missy Petunia (ASPC/AMHR) and Cherry-Hill Black Betsy Rox (ASPC/AMHR) are both bred to Sundance LB Assured (ASPC/AMHR/AMHA). I don't have any pictures of Betsy. Sundance LB Assured is going to be staying with us for the 2012 breeding season...so I'm very excited for 2013 foals as well! He has produced some VERY nice show horses, including SMO Bolero De Suerte, 2010 Reserve National Grand Champion Stallion.

Missy






Sun

Sundance LB Assured

La Vista Remarkably Lovely (AMHA/AMHR) is possibly bred to Celebrations Tennessee Titan (AMHA/AMHR). We have not confirmed Lovely in foal yet.

Lovely






Titan

Celebrations Tennessee Titan

And then I suspect this mare is in foal. This is Flyin Gs American Beauty, potentially bred to Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai. We had not planned any breedings other than the mares above, however Bonsai had other plans. He turned into a ninja pony and escaped...and I know for a fact he bred Chloe...sneaky horse. There are 2 other mares that potentially were bred on his little ninja adventure...so I guess we'll wait and see. We lost Bonsai in August...he was one of my absolute favorite horses...so I'm actually hoping at least Chloe is bred. Fortunately, I do have a daughter born this year who is the spitting image of him that I am keeping...but having another foal by him next year definitely won't break my heart.

Chloe






Bonsai


----------



## 2minis4us

I have one PG mare who is due April-May 2012. It will be my first foal ever ! She is a loud bay, in my avatar, and the sire is solid black.


----------



## Lori W

We are expecting four foals in 2012.

Our mares...

Hoofbeat Acres Got Spunk






and Thornwoods Ginger Snap






are both in foal to our Buckeroon grandson, Alvadars First Lieutenant (by Little Kings Buckeroo Times Two).






In addition, we have two newly purchased mares in foal to outside stallions...

Double Days Midnight Serenade (by Eldorado Bonsai Cast In Bronze) who is in foal to RZRs Black Velvet Buttero






and Little Kings Russian Rumor (by Little King White Russian) who is in foal to SMHCs Exclusive!






Fingers crossed and prayers in place for safe deliveries and healthy foals for everyone!


----------



## MindyLee

This is my last year breeding for awhile. I will however stand my boys for stud BUT no foals myself. I also am leasing a mare out to a friend for 2 yrs as well.

Im expecting 4 foals total for 2012. 3 of my own, and 1 outside mare.

HFM RIO BRAVO: 30.5" bay Komokos/Johnstons bred

Bred to: Dwitts Carmal Sunday 36" chestnut pinto with blue eyes

_Owners are super excited for their expecting foal!_

LITTLE KING SENTRA SUPREME: 31.75" smutty buckskin roan King Supreme son.

Bred to: Miniature Dreamlands Misty J 29" silver dapple Komokos Fancy Pants g-daughter

Alvadars Champagne Elegance 34" buckskin Flight of Fancys Champagne Taste daughter

& Westwinds Bay Lady of BuckOff 33.5" bay g-daughter of Buckeroo/King Supreme


----------



## Riverrose28

All my breeding stock, mares and stallions have been laid off from work for the last two years, just like most of us, off and on. I am planning on breeding five mares to our Lucky Four stallion early in the spring and then taking the mares to the Champion of Champions sale in May. I'll be breeding mares that all came from Reece Family miniatures to this stallion.











This is Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundown, the resulting foals will have three or four crosses to Gold Melody Boy, depending on which mare, at least two crosses to Boones Buckaroo, some will have Roan Ranger, NFC Sugar Boy, Little Kings Black Velvet, Egyptian King, Buckaroo Bandolaro, and Asa Wish On A Star. One mare is LWO+. These foals will be awesome, but won't belong to me, but I will still take pride in helping to create them.


----------



## OutlawStyle

None for 2012.



I really wanted to breed my Flabys Supreme/L&D Scout stallion, Arro to my favorite mare, but I decided to wait & just show next year. I have an arab gelding & two 2011 foals that I didn't have the chance to show this year like I planned.





so... my 2013 planned breeding.











I'm pretty sure I'm going to want to keep this baby.


----------



## supaspot

First my amha reg breedings

RHA Rangers Absolut X




Hailstone Red Hot Deile , Micatos Platinum and Micatos Farah Fawcet




RHA Rangers Absolut X




Meadowind Indys High hopes


----------



## supaspot

then non amha

RHA Rangers Absolut x




Looking Glass Maytime Betty Boo




Lewingales Sea Star




and

Lecarrow Panache


----------



## valshingle

I have 3 foals expected for 2012:

Sire: ERL Voltaire For The Record (AMHR)






1)Bred to: MTC Unforgettable






2)And Bred to: Cherryville Rios Angelique






Sire: Little Kings Brumby Buck (AMHA/AMHR)






3) Bred to: Knells Denim N Diamonds






I'm wishing all of us a happy and healthy foaling season!


----------



## White Socks Miniature

I have not been on here in AGES! I didnt breed any mares for 2011 so am super excited about the two planned for 2012!!

First up on the list is Ezras summber Deja Vou, this mare is my baby, i have had her since she was two and she was the first mini I ever showed, broke to cart and drove, etc etc. She is now 7 and expecting her first baby in april! She is bred to SMO Adriano De Suerte, a gorgeous amha, amhr, aspc stallion.






Second is Wa-Full Unique Betsy who is bred to Lymricks Prospero, a gorgeous amhr/aspc stallion.






I cant wait to see everyones foals!


----------



## SampleMM

I didn't breed any mares this year but we are now expecting one foal out of Boones Little Buckeroo Pretty Woman. She is bred to Little Kings Supreme Dream.


----------



## Skylight_minis

I had a super small foal crop this year of only 2. Which I kept one of them.

Mares bred for 2012 arent 100% confirmed yet but I'm pretty sure which ones took.

I bred 4 mares to a silver buckskin stallion i had named Sage Sir Buckingham.

Lady (silver black pinto), Grace (grullo pinto), tara (silver bay appy), and Tika (grullo pinto) I dont think tara took and grace is iffy.

I bred 3 mares to my new stallion. He's red and white pinto Designer Debonairs chosen one aka Apache

Bree (silver bay pinto) Sheba (chestnut overo), and Rosalita (bay tovero)

I wanted to breed Glory to him as well but she hasnt come into heat in the past 2 months so i suspect she just stopped cycling early this year.

I was really hoping for 8 foals but may only end up with 5.

I'd really like to get either a palomino pinto or a dunskin pinto filly. Blue eyes a +. We'll see.. Then again if i dont end up with something super unique and special then i'll have an easier time selling the foals. I have a really bad habit of keeping them lol. I think that my foals are definatly improving every year. Now i'm focusing towards producing the high steppers for flashy driving horses and liberty class winners.


----------



## Leeana

We have a full season of foals coming next year...

Mares bred to Graham's The Gambler (AMHR/ASPC - Foundation Bred)

"The Gambler"






Alpha Farms Magical Melody (ASPC) This cross will be linebred Red Rock Bulleye Taffy.






Wauk A Way Kitty (ASPC - Foundation Bred)






Mares bred to Graham's Santana (ASPC - National Congress Champion)

"Santana"






Kahle's Sparkle (ASPC - Foundation Bred)






Michigan's Brassy Lass (ASPC - Congress Reserve GRAND Champion)






We also have one more mare who is bred for 2011 which we are very very excited about!


----------

